# Ghost Kato Essential 20 Zoll oder Cube Acid 200



## Mountler (6. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,

sind auf der Suche nach einem gut erhaltenen gebrauchten Fahrrad (neu gibt es ja fast keine mehr) für unseren 6 jährigen Sohn.

Von der Größe her sollte es wahrscheinlich ein 20 Zoll sein und habe momentan folgende in die nähere Auswahl genommen:

Ghost Kato 20" Essential
Cube Acid 200 (Disk)

Hier im Forum wurde auch folgendes gelobt.

Orbea mx20

Welches Fahrrad würdet ihr empfehlen?
Würde noch ein anderes in die nähere Auswahl kommen?



Habe gelesen, dass folgende Angaben für eine gute Beratung hilfreich sein können:

01. Innenbeinlänge 51 cm
02. Größe 116 cm
03. Alter 6 Jahre
04. Momentan fährt er ein Cube Cubie 160 und kommt gut damit zurecht
05. Würde momentan noch nach einem gebrauchten schauen und je nach Zustand bis zu ca. 300 EUR ausgeben wollen.
06. Kann selber schrauben
07. Viel möchte ich momentan an dem Fahrrad nicht verändern (außer, evlt. den Vorbau; habe bei einem gelesen, dass dieser beim Original zu lang ist)
08. Wenn ich etwas verändern sollte/müsste, muss ich alles neu kaufen. Ersatzteile habe ich noch keine.
09. Das Fahrrad soll hauptsächlich auf der Straße und Waldwege eingesetzt werden. Kein Downhill oder ähnliches.
10. Das Gelände ist zum Teil auch bergig bei uns.


Vielen Dank
Viele Grüße
Mountler


----------



## delphi1507 (6. Oktober 2021)

Bei 1,16 würde ich keine 20" mehr kaufen, meiner wechselt gerade mit der Größe auf 24"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philfei (6. Oktober 2021)

Ich finde die Orbea MX Serie wirklich gelungen. Nach dem 20Zoll sind wir inzwischen beim 24 Zoll angekommen. Mir gefällt die Optik und das gute PLV. Natürlich gibt es bessere, leichtere, etc. die Kosten dann aber auch deutlich mehr.


----------



## Mountler (6. Oktober 2021)

Orbea habe ich heute das erste Mal davon gehört. Von der Optik und Ausstattung gefällt mir dies auch.

Sollte ich jetzt wirklich schon 24 Zoll nehmen?
Bei Cube z.B. wird für 24 Zoll angegeben ab einer größe von 130 cm und eine Schrittlänge von ca. 68 cm.
Bin jetzt etwas verunsichert. Ob ein 24 Zoll doch nicht etwas zu groß wäre. Unser Sohn ist ein etwas "zierlicherer".


----------



## delphi1507 (6. Oktober 2021)

Mountler schrieb:


> Orbea habe ich heute das erste Mal davon gehört. Von der Optik und Ausstattung gefällt mir dies auch.
> 
> Sollte ich jetzt wirklich schon 24 Zoll nehmen?
> Bei Cube z.B. wird für 24 Zoll angegeben ab einer größe von 130 cm und eine Schrittlänge von ca. 68 cm.
> Bin jetzt etwas verunsichert. Ob ein 24 Zoll doch nicht etwas zu groß wäre. Unser Sohn ist ein etwas "zierlicherer".


Meine sitzen auf einem Cube... 1,15 auf dem Bild ..

20" mit 1,12 oder so


----------



## Binem (7. Oktober 2021)

Mountler schrieb:


> H
> 09. Das Fahrrad soll hauptsächlich auf der Straße und Waldwege eingesetzt werden. Kein Downhill oder ähnliches.
> 10. Das Gelände ist zum Teil auch bergig bei uns.



Ich würde auch auf 24" gehen und auch die Puky pro oder eightshot mit in die Suche aufnehmen, zusätzlich zu den üblichen Verdächtigen wie Pyro,  Kania und Kubike. Wir haben bei 117 cm ein Kania, und das ist echt klein inzwischen, aber da meine Tochter eher vorsichtig ist bleibt das noch etwas.


----------



## Mountler (7. Oktober 2021)

Wahrscheinlich sollte ich doch in Richtung 24 Zoll suchen.

Wie sieht es mit dem Ghost Powerkid 24 Disc aus? Könnte ich evlt. kaufen.
Wäre dies ein gutes Fahrrad oder sollte ich lieber nach einen anderen schauen? Der Fahrradtyp ist glaube ich nämlich nicht mehr so ganz neu.


----------



## Binem (7. Oktober 2021)

Mountler schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich sollte ich doch in Richtung 24 Zoll suchen.
> 
> Wie sieht es mit dem Ghost Powerkid 24 Disc aus? Könnte ich evlt. kaufen.
> Wäre dies ein gutes Fahrrad oder sollte ich lieber nach einen anderen schauen? Der Fahrradtyp ist glaube ich nämlich nicht mehr so ganz neu.


 Das wiegt 12,9 kg.. damit würde ich keinen 6 Jährigen fahren lassen, denn meine haben mit 6 etwa 20-22kg gewogen, und nein ich möchte kein Rad das mehr als halb so schwer ist wie ich.
Auch nicht neu, bzw stelle ich die Frage:
 wenn Strasse und Waldwege gefahren werden, also ein klassischer Trekking Einsatz.. braucht es da ein MTB? oder doch besser ein leichtes Hybrid


----------



## Mountler (7. Oktober 2021)

Macht das so viel aus wegen dem Gewicht?
Das Cube Acid 240 hat auch schon 11,7 kg.
Gibt es hier leichtere?

Das Powerkid hat Scheibenbremsen. Aber wahrscheinlich macht dies nicht den großen Unterschied, weil ja die V-Brake auch ein gewicht haben.

Was ist eigentlich der wesentliche Unterschied vom Ghost Powerkid 24 und Cube Acid 240?
Welche Vor- und Nachteile?

Meinen Sohn gefallen halt MTB ;-) und er würde (vor allem ein 24 Zoll) das Fahrrad wahrscheinlich doch mindestens 2 Jahre fahren und dann könnte es schon sein, dass er auch mal abseits vom Weg fahren möchte. Die Gegebenheiten würde es bei uns hergeben.
Was wäre z.B. ein leichtes Hybrid, damit ich mir darunter etwas vorstellen könnte?


----------



## delphi1507 (7. Oktober 2021)

Bei bremsen würde ich immer auf das Gewicht sch... Und hydraulische Scheibenbremsen nehmen... Auch für Kids... für wirklich leichte Kinder-Räder legt man halt auch richtig viereckig Geld auf den Tisch...

Gewicht wird auch besonders hier in Teilen überbewertet... Wichtiger ist eine passende Größe und richtig sprich ergonomisch eingestellten Sattel, das die Kids auch Kraft auf das Pedal bekommen. Meine große fährt mit damals 9 ein 13kg Enduro mit 2.6er Reifen, über 57km und 500hm komplett aus eigener Kraft... Für 2-3 kg weniger hätte sich der Preis dann wohl verdreifacht...


----------



## Mountler (7. Oktober 2021)

Vielleicht sollte ich mir das Ghost Powerkid 24 doch mal anschauen?
Was wäre bei aktuelleren Modellen besser?

Es würde ja einige Möglichkeiten geben, um das bike leichter zu machen, wie ich in einem anderen Thread gelesen habe. kostet halt "nur" wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountler (7. Oktober 2021)

Vielleicht sollte ich mir das Ghost Powerkid 24 doch mal anschauen?
Was wäre bei aktuelleren Modellen besser?

Es würde ja einige Möglichkeiten geben, um das bike leichter zu machen, wie ich in einem anderen Thread gelesen habe. kostet halt "nur" wieder.


----------



## philfei (7. Oktober 2021)

Der Verzicht auf eine Federgabel, die bei Kindern sowieso nicht viel bringt, macht sich im Gewicht stark bemerkbar. Dies gilt aber für alle Marken und Modelle.


----------



## delphi1507 (7. Oktober 2021)

philfei schrieb:


> Der Verzicht auf eine Federgabel, die bei Kindern sowieso nicht viel bringt, macht sich im Gewicht stark bemerkbar. Dies gilt aber für alle Marken und Modelle.


Ja und nein... Gewichts mäßig bringt es was... Aber das es den Kids nichts bringt sehe ich anders .. kommt aber immer darauf an was die Kids mit ihren Bikes so anstellen...


----------



## philfei (7. Oktober 2021)

In der hier genannten Preisklasse wird die dazugehörige Federgabel sicherlich nichts bis wenig bringen. Optisch macht es natürlich etwas her, weil die Kinderräder dann wie ein "großen" MTB aussehen. Letztlich muss das aber jeder selbst entscheiden. Ich habe gerade extra die Federgabel gegen eine Alugabel getauscht und so 1,4 Kilo gespart.


----------



## Kwietsch (7. Oktober 2021)

Hi!
Powerkid gibts nicht mehr neu, Gebrauchtmarkt ist voll. Disc ist eins der letzten.
Wenn als Gabel ne RST Capa drin ist, dann kann das Kind die nutzen. Ist ne Suntour XCT drin, die kann Papa mit 80kg einfedern. Die taugt eher nix.

Powerkid liegen so um die 12,5kg Serie.
Gabel raus, Laufrad hinten tauschen, aus 3x7 1x10 machen und da steht 10,x kg und dann gehts, unseres ist bei 9,x aber das war nicht günstig beim Umbau.

Da es aktuell wenig gibt, kann man drüber nachdenken, wenn der Preis irgendwo um die 150 (gebraucht) oder niedriger liegt.

Das letzte Powerkid (kein Disc) hab ich für 30 eur in den Kleinanzeigen gefunden. Das ist als Drittrad bei den Großeltern und ich denke darüber nach, es zu vergolden bei dem aktuellen Markt ;-)


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (7. Oktober 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ja und nein... Gewichts mäßig bringt es was... Aber das es den Kids nichts bringt sehe ich anders .. kommt aber immer darauf an was die Kids mit ihren Bikes so anstellen...


Das kann ich unterschreiben, ich habe am Dienstag meine Tochter im Augenwinkel dabei beobachtet wie sie in eine Treppe reinsprang.
Als ich sie später danach gefragt habe, meinte sie , das sie das aber nur mit dem Fully macht, mit der Race-Feile holpert es ihr zu sehr, meinte sie.
Aber um mich den Vorrednern anzuschließen: 
Eine taugliche Federgabel allein, beginnt bei 500€, wenn das Budged knapp ist lieber auf Starr gehen, und in ein paar schöne leichte Mtb-Reifen investieren, dann hast du auch noch die rotierende Masse reduziert.
Das bringt auch noch mal einiges, und die Optik steigern ein paar gescheite Reifen auch enorm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwietsch (7. Oktober 2021)

Stimme zu!
So grob übern Daumen:
Federgabel gegen Alu -1kg, gegen Chinacarbon 1,2-1,4

Reifen schnell mal -300g (Kenda Small Block 8 und leichte Schläuche)

Kurbel tauschen, Umwerfer runter, ein Trigger weg trotz Mehrgewicht einer 10fach (Nabe umspeicheauch bis 300 - 400g weniger.

Lenker und Sattelstütze tauschen grob bis 200g

Kostet halt Geld, ja. Danach steht da ein teures Rad das nicht zwingend günstiger und besser und leichter als ein High End von der Stange ist.

Also lieber als Hobby verbuchen ohne zu Rechnen oder gleich vernünftig kaufen und den sehr hohen Wiederverkauf später im Hinterkopf haben.


----------

